# school age



## matthew newbury (Jul 15, 2007)

hello

i am just going through the visa process, coming from the uk, have loads of questions to ask.
i am coming over with a 4year old, can someone please tell me what age they start school ? this is the first of many questions.

thankyou for your help
matt.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

matthew newbury said:


> hello
> 
> i am just going through the visa process, coming from the uk, have loads of questions to ask.
> i am coming over with a 4year old, can someone please tell me what age they start school ? this is the first of many questions.
> ...


Hi Matt

This actually varies from state to state but generally they start kindy at the age of 5 and the school year starts after the summer/christmas holidays on around 1st Feb.

If you do a google search on 'NSW Education Department' (or whichever state it is you're heading to) then you should find the answers you're after 

Hope this helps

Rach xxxx


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Most Ozzie kids start Prep when they are 4 turning 5. Prep is part of the Primary School. They start Grade 1 at 5 turning 6 but half the kids in my daughter's class are 6 turning 7. I'm in Queensland. Good luck.


----------

